# Help Save A Life



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a neighbor that is in need of a double lung transplant and must raise at least a million dollars before he can even be put on the transplant list.

Now I could go into some long dissertation about his plight and/or the our government's incompetence to do what needs to be done in order to act on our medical insurance matters but this is too important to focus on anything but Chuck and what needs to happen right now. 
What I will say is that although Chuck and his family are forever having various fund raisers here in our area, Chuck's big ticket to raise the money he needs is a raffle for a Mercedes-Benz SL550 and a Florida Golf Course Townhouse.

The particulars on this raffle can be found at http://fiftydollarhouseandcar.com

The problem is that according to the rules for the raffle Chuck only has until the end of this month to sell all the tickets he needs to sell in order to raise the money he needs. I'm not going to lie to you; he is having a hard time selling all the tickets. Consequently, we are all reaching out as much as we can to help Chuck meet his goals.

Each ticket is $50.00 and as much as I would appreciate everyone buying as many tickets as you can see yourself clear to buy I also realize that everyone doesn't have 50 bucks. However; by the very nature of the fact that you are reading this it means you obviously have a computer and therefore I imagine a network of friends and acquaintances that you are linked to electronically. What would be really great is if you could recruit that network to get the word out so that maybe, just maybe we can help save this guy's life.

Please send this out to everyone you can and let's get this thing to go viral. If we can get meaningless videos of people doing things that make you question their sanity why can't we do it for something worthwhile?

Thank you all
Bill
PS - If you just want to donate you need to go to www.transplantfund.org and search for the name Chuck Campbell. You can also search for the new lungs for chuck group on facebook, or you can search for Chuck Campbell on facebook. Chuck's email is [email protected]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

How did he get COPD?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How did he get COPD?


Fell prey to the evils of smoking as did a number of us.


----------

